# Do your eyebrows match your haircolor?



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 28, 2009)

I always debate whether to dye my brows or not everytime I color my hair. I go from my natural base color w/blonde highlights to a full head of caramal blonde and I always leave my brows their dark brown shade.


I always loved Shawna Sand's(sp?) look, she has dark brows and light hair. I think it looks exotic on some girls. I've seen Jlo wear her brows light with dark hair. I never get it when I see girls with dark hair do that. 

Do you think they should match totally?


----------



## Aurynn (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't really match them. I'm a natural blonde so my brows are a dark blonde and when I go darker I usually let them be or use a pencil.
I think it looks more natural to have slightly darker brows when you have light hair and slightly lighter brows than your dark colour.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 28, 2009)

Nope.
I have blue hair and dark brown eyebrows.
If I dyed them they would look ridiculous.

I do have a fringe that usually covers my eyebrows to a certain extent though so its not too bad.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 28, 2009)

I normally color them in a shade or two lighter than my natural hair color.  And i think people with blonde hair go one or two shades darker than their hair color.  I have black hair so i use a soft black color and apply it lightly.  When i colored my hair brown with blonde highlights i wore a slightly ligher shade of brown.. I tried penciling them in really dark once and i looked freaking weird.


----------



## ViolentFemme84 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have naturally very dark hair. I highlighted it last year and had to bleach my brows because it just looked so bad. But then I fell in love with how the lighter brow seemed to open up my face and soften my look. So my hair is a bit darker now, like a medium reddish brown and I still bleach my brows to about a medium brown.


----------



## Tahti (Mar 28, 2009)

I have red hair so matching my eyebrows to that would look pretty odd ;/
My eyebrows are naturally a very very pale white blonde. Sometimes I leave them like that if I'm going for a certain strange kind of look, but mostly I colour them in to a very dark brown, or an ashy brown.


----------



## Little Addict (Mar 28, 2009)

I have dark brown eyebrows and red hair .... doesn't really seem to bother me. If it does, I color them in with the UD black cherry mascara since that matches my hair exactly ... haha


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 28, 2009)

i dye my hair a medium copper colour and i match dye my brows the same colour. Im naturally dark blond, and i really dont like the look of dark blond brows with fiery coppery hair. it looks unfinished imo

When i was a brunette i would dye them too. it finishes off a look imo


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't think it matters, my hair's bright red and looks completely un-natural so there's no point dying them the same color cause no one would ever think it's the color I was born with anyways plus it would look silly.


----------



## Pimpinett (Mar 28, 2009)

I dye my dark blonde hair black, and always dye the brows as well - light brown eyebrows with jet black hair is not a good look, IMHO. My brows are a shade or two darker than my hair, as I remember it.

I always think it looks incredibly cool when people dye (or pencil in) their eyebrows the same wacky colour as their hair - red brows with red hair, blue eyebrows with blue hair etc. It makes even more of a statement than just the hair, though, and I can imagine that it would be very high maintenance.


----------



## NutMeg (Mar 29, 2009)

My eyebrows are naturally a very dark brown, almost black, while my hair is a medium to dark brown. So if my natural colours don't match, who cares if your dyed colours don't match?


----------



## LadySutcliffe (Mar 30, 2009)

My eyebrows are a rather pathetic medium blonde, if I lighten my hair they look fine but with my natural colour (medium dirty blonde) or my real colour (red/auburn, looks much better!) they are almost invisible. I either dye them with black eyelash dye (for some reason I get a more natural brown than with brown!) or use Max Factor hazel pencil or Urban Decay Stray dog e/s on them. 
So, they don't match but from observing people with similar hair colour to mine they seem to be pretty accurate!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 30, 2009)

My hairdresser colors my hair balck...my natural hair color is auburn so my brows are maintained at that color..I really like the contrast with lighter brows than hair .. and I love to see blondes with slightly darker brows... Brows do not naturally match hair..Plus I am not into the Garanimal have to match thing anyway...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2009)

No, I have blonde hair and almost black eyebrows. I sometimes light them up in summer - but it looks fine the way they are I think!


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 1, 2009)

The color of my eyebrows is naturally platinum white (even tho my hair stopped being that color 20 yrs ago!), I have to color them. I color my hair light blonde and use Anastasia brow gel in caramel. Every time I try to color them they turn orange eventually, so I just stick with the gel. I think blonde haired women look best with a darker brow. IMO


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 1, 2009)

I have pink hair and (dyed) black eyebrows. I think my hair colour makes my natural eyebrows look too light and I feel that I need the structure that the black gives.

Although they're dyed, I still need to fill my brows in a bit, so I sometimes use an e/s like Beauty Marked, Sketch or even Trax to give a tiny bit of colour but I'd never try to match them to my hair!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 3, 2009)

my hair is naturally brown and i color it a very pale, cool toned blonde. however my natural color is a kinda light, ashy brown and my eye brows are not dark at all so i leave them be.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 3, 2009)

I have dark brown hair naturally and black as night brows.  I have never changed the colour.. even when my hair is practically blonde.  My hair grows very fast and I would have to bleach my brows every two weeks to maintain them.  I can't be bothered with that!


----------



## arielle123 (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_My eyebrows are naturally a very dark brown, almost black, while my hair is a medium to dark brown. So if my natural colours don't match, who cares if your dyed colours don't match? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree. My natural hair is a dark blond to light brown and my eyebrows are very dark brown to black. When I lighten up on the hair a bit I don't bother with my eyebrows. I think I'm meant to have lighter hair and darker eyebrows


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 7, 2009)

my natural hair color is pretty brown, but i dye it jet black. it's been like that for a year, i tried to use a soft black on my brows but it just looked like i was angry lmao, so now i use cork or the spiked brow pencil.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 7, 2009)

My hair is a deep brownish black, and I my brows are a dark brown.  I don't dye them, I just fill 'em in with shadow/powder.  I'm currently loving Smut e/s and Soft Charcoal brow shader.


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Apr 7, 2009)

I have DARK brown eyebrows and light blonde hair. I try to color mine a little lighter cause i feel they look a bit ridiculous.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 7, 2009)

My hair is black and so are my brow hairs, but I fill them in with reddish-brown powder because black powder would look to strong on me. Red-toned brows actually look very natural on me.


I also love the contrast of dark brows and light hair. It's very striking and high-fashion-looking.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 7, 2009)

Red toned brows look so hot with Black hair!! Love it

One of my favorite examples of contrast brow/hair  looks


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Apr 7, 2009)

I always have my Hair Color Stylist throw some toner on my brows during the rince cycle just so it breaks the base color a bit. It looks more natural when I'm not in face, but...

...when I put my face on I'll be damned when I have to reach for my _Spiked_ brow pencil or _Dip Down_ fluidline and 266 to darken them a bit so that it again "looks natural"! Can't win! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I like the idea of being able to darken them myself, slightly, if I have to with these items for various looks. If I don't lighten them I feel they may look too strong. 

In short - I make every effort to ensure that my brow color compliments my hair color...or die trying!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 7, 2009)

My hair is a natural ash blonde and so are my brows. I usually highlight my hair blonder though.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Red toned brows look so hot with Black hair!! Love it

One of my favorite examples of contrast brow/hair looks




_

 
See now - I look at this great look and think this brow color has more to do with complimenting the subtle makeup palette she's wearing rather than "matching" a hair color, which if it were darker and actually matched would defeat the softness of her face.

This is RiRi again isn't it Tish? (as if I had to ask!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love you Tish!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 8, 2009)

^^^ You know me like no other!!! Love you back!!!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 8, 2009)

It's personal preference.  I have dark brown hair and fill my brows in with a black pencil.  I love a strong, sexy dark brow.  I have lightened them in the past and filled them in with a medium brown.  That was okay too.  Like Tish said, it makes for a nice contrast against the darkness of my hair.


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 14, 2009)

Rhianna and JLo opt for the lighter eyebrow to soften their overall look and it really does soften their face.

As much as I love a dark strong eyebrow (MEGAN FOX), I am going to lighten my eyebrows now lol


----------



## Moofy (Apr 16, 2009)

My natural hair colour doesn't match my eyebrows at all! My hair is medium brown and my eyebrows are nearly black! Sometimes I don't notice it but other times I think it looks really odd.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 17, 2009)

right now, my hair is a dark brown colour with red undertones but my natural hair colour is very light brown/blonde with reddish tones. i was filling my brows in with a dark brown eyeshadow, and it just didn't likke right because my natural brows are VERY light (even lighter than my hair) so i fill them in with a light brown/blonde colour now even though my hair's dark. it makes me feel less harsh because i think the dark brows were kind of overdone...


----------



## Mirella (Apr 30, 2009)

Right now my hair color is platinum blond and I colored my eyebrows ash blonde.


----------



## User38 (Apr 30, 2009)

My hair used to be lightest blonde.  I would use a very light ashy blonde for my brows which are totally puny.  I let my grey hair come out and now it looks like I have platinum and mid tone blonde streaks! .. I am having a hell of a time trying to match my new grey
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. but so far, a Med. Ash Brown is working the best although I might go to a soft black soon!


----------



## MissAlly (May 1, 2009)

Not even.


----------



## dirtball (May 31, 2009)

i have bleach blonde hair and brown eyebrows and i think id look like an alien if i dyed them blonde...not to mention then id have brown roots in my eyebrows!!!!


----------



## gildedangel (May 31, 2009)

My hair and brows are naturally dark brown. My hair is now a dark red, but my brows are still dark brown. I think that is looks a little strange because they are still in the same tone, so soon I am going to switch to a red-brown eyebrow pencil to blend it better.


----------



## olddcassettes (Jun 3, 2009)

my hair definitely does not match my eyebrow color, i dont want to ever have to dye my eyebrows, but a MAC MUA gave me a great idea of filling in my brows with fever blush (burgundy) so on days when i feel like being matchy, i can definitely go for it, and it completely looks like i really dyed it (unless you are super close!)


----------



## ame (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep they do. But not exactly, VERY close. My colorist swipes my brows with the leftover after putting it on my roots.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 4, 2009)

My natural hair color is brown and I dye it a light copper, and my eyebrows along with it, it just looks better that way.


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Jun 6, 2009)

My hair color is a natural dark blond. My eye brows brunette. As far as I can tell, people's hair color doesn't match their brow color naturally, so I see no problem with it


----------



## revinn (Jun 8, 2009)

My natural color is a bright red (copper?), and my eyebrows are kind of a tawny brown. I've started dying my hair just a shade or two darker then my natural color. I fill my eyebrows in with a red-based brown shadow. So no, they don't exactly match, but they're in the same color family.


----------



## kathyp (Aug 12, 2009)

My natural hair color is the color of a dirty penny, but my eyebrows are a dark brown, almost black; ergo, they've never matched. I vacillate between auburn and dark brown hair and have been considering lightening my eyebrows next time I color my hair. (I'm afraid to do this myself, though.) 

I used to be a bright, wholly unnatural redhead and since I assumed everyone could tell I didn't grow it out of my scalp, the eyebrow thing didn't matter. But when I look back at old pictures, I really, really liked that haircolor (red's actually very flattering to my skintone), but the dark brow stuck out too much. I don't think eyebrow and haircolor should match exactly, but if you're going for a natural look, they shouldn't be too far off.


----------



## User38 (Aug 12, 2009)

My eyebrows HAVE NO COLOR..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





( 

pathetically pale and no color.. my haircolor usually dictates my eyebrow color


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 12, 2009)

lol




no.


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Aug 12, 2009)

my hairs platinum blonde (not naturally) and my eyebrows are light brown. so no. i think if i had my brows lighter id look ridiculous though.


----------

